# Most reliable AMD-based motherboard manufacturer in India



## InclininWirefree (Apr 19, 2005)

hey..... 

Wud gr8ly appreciate some advise on the most preferred Dual-Opteron-based motherboard manufacturer in India? The same wud b in terms of features, price and, last but not the least, sales & after-sales support. 

Where wud be the best place in Delhi or Mumbai to get one? 

cheers!


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 19, 2005)

Tyan is a world leader in dual opteron mobo check out there web site. The auth dealer for tyan in india is digital waves located in bangalore and a good quality loaded board is Rs 32000/- 
For cheaper stuff you can try out gigabyte GA 7a8dw its for Rs 18000/-. We just bought a couple of tayan systems and they are good and stable ( all run Gentoo 64 smp)


----------

